# Eure Meinung zum vergleich Java vs. C/C++



## Sin137 (19. Nov 2015)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich bin ein Java Programmierer und spiele schon seit längeren mit dem Gedanken, 
eine zweite Programmiersprache zu lernen.

Mein erster Gedanke galt dabei C/C++. Der Grund für diese Entscheidung ist:
Ich würde gern auf längerer Zeit ein eigenes Spiel entwickeln. Durch Google habe ich erfahren,
dass C/C++ durch die Maschinennähe dafür besser geeignet ist als Java oder andere Sprachen.
(Diese aussage kam von einem C-Programmierer)

Andersrum habe ich auch schon gehört, dass diese Aussage veraltet wäre und Java soweit wäre,dass die Geschwindigkeit nahezu gleich wäre.

Nun gilt mein Interesse euch:
Was haltet ihr von diesen beiden Aussagen?
Was haltet ihr davon mehrere Programmiersprachen zu lernen? Sinnvoll / Unnötig?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sin


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Nov 2015)

Moin,

also ich programmiere hier auch mit beiden Sprachen.
Grundlegend IST C/C++ eine hardwarenahe Sprache und Java nicht, da hier ja die plattformunabhängig propagiert wird!
Es gibt natürlich Wege, um auch mit Java hardwarenah zu programmieren, aber dies ist meist recht aufwändig (JNI ist hier ein Stichwort).

Ob es sinnvoll ist, lässt sich pauschal schlecht beantworten. Das hängt sicher auch von der jeweiligen Aufgabe ab.
Wenn man grundlegende Programmierkonzepte beherrscht, ist die Frage in welcher Sprache man es umsetzt eigentlich unerheblich!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dompteur (19. Nov 2015)

Sin137 hat gesagt.:


> Mein erster Gedanke galt dabei C/C++. Der Grund für diese Entscheidung ist:
> Ich würde gern auf längerer Zeit ein eigenes Spiel entwickeln.


An welche Art von Spiel hast du da gedacht ?
Ist bei diesem Spiel Geschwindigkeit wirklich ein kritischer Punkt ?
Wird das ein Stand-Alone oder ein Multi-User-Spiel im Netzwerk ? Wenn nicht-standalone: Wo passieren die performance-kritischen Sachen (Server / Client) ?
Möchtest du alles selbst entwickeln oder wirst du Libraries einsetzen ? Hast du dich schon umgeschaut, was da in Frage käme ?

Grundsätzlich schadet es nicht, mehrere Sprachen zu beherrschen. ;-)


----------



## Sin137 (19. Nov 2015)

Zu einem eine kleine App (IOS/Android).
Weitergehend etwas in die Richtung Isacc, falls dir (Ich nehm mir mal die Frechheit raus )
das was sagt. Ersteinmal kein Multiplayer (was nicht heißt das das nie passieren wird).
Da ich noch keine Ahnung und mir ehrlich gesagt auch noch keine Gedanken dazu gemacht habe weiß ich die Details nicht. Wollte erstmal wissen welche Sprache sich dafür am besten eignet.

Ich würde am liebsten alles selbst entwickeln und programmieren.

Also die Empfehlung liegt darin C++ einfach mal anschauen.

Danke für die tollen Antworten.

LG

Sin


----------

